# Tamper proof in a detached garage



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

what code cycle, 2012 I'm assuming?


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Yea, it says "in all areas stated in 210.52" and garages are obviously covered in it. I dont see any exceptions.
...................................:detective:


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

2011

I heard back from the state and they agree with the inspector due to the reference back to 210.52G.

So I learned something new. They are required. :blink:


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

So i guess you would need a t.r. gfci recept huh.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I saw nothing either. but i do remember reading it somewhere, may have been older cycle, I'm missing something, or it was a local thing.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

It's the reference to 210.52G where detached garages were added in 2011 Joe. I thought the TR was only for the dwelling unit itself. But that is wrong. 406.12 requires TR everywhere specified in 210.52. With the few exceptions listed in 406.12.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Well if thats all hes concerned about then, job well done and move on to the next one ya know!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

He is correct. Been doing this for over a year.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

Electrical Student said:


> So i guess you would need a t.r. gfci recept huh.


Yes. And the one outside needs to be TR and WR. With a in use cover. :laughing:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think they make a WR recep that is not TR.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

mbednarik said:


> I don't think they make a WR recep that is not TR.


They do, I ordered WP gfis from the SH and they were WP only. Needed to add a few so I stopped into Lowes and all they had were the WR/TR combos.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The 2011 has added the word garages & accessory buildings in 210.52(G). This requires all receptacles in all buildings that are on the dwelling property to be TR.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The 2011 has added the word garages & accessory buildings in 210.52(G). This requires all receptacles in all buildings that are on the dwelling property to be TR.


receptacles above 5.5' are not required to be tr.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> receptacles above 5.5' are not required to be tr.


That's correct but we were talking about the receptacles required in 210.52


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

jrclen said:


> 2011
> 
> I heard back from the state and they agree with the inspector due to the reference back to 210.52G.
> 
> So I learned something new. They are required. :blink:


I have heard that for a while but John., Becarefull on farmsteads this part may get ya a suprise if not watching this one the non ag buildings are classifed as resdentail buildings. anything that have to do with ag is treated as commercal so there is a loophole but just don't push it too hard.

I heard on the grapevine with Wisconsin inspectors they may do something with Ag building codes but not sure what they will cover so I will just leave my ears open for while if any change do show up one of us will know.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Marc,
I do quite a bit of farm work over here. I have been thinking about this. I can understand the TR may be required in any building not directly used for ag. I think I'll just stock more TR's and use them just about everywhere. That is much easier than swapping them out for the inspector. The extra cost is a very small part of the job price.

Tool 5150, I left the door opener receptacles non TR per the exception.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jrclen said:


> Tool 5150, I left the door opener receptacles non TR per the exception.


But GFCI it, just don't put the GFCI receptacle up at the opener.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

backstay said:


> But GFCI it


Did that.


----------

